
New cars make me want to Saab - mmoez
https://theoutline.com/post/8743/cars-are-ugly-now-i-miss-saab
======
simonblack
I had SAAB 900s from 1983 right through till 2008. The one I had the longest
was from 1987 to 2001. I cried when I sold it.

I loved the SAAB 900s. The biggest advantage, apart from the safety and
comfort, was that cargo-space. It had a low lip, a high roof, and a flat floor
with the rear seat folded down. I could, and did, carry quite large pieces of
furniture in there.

When I bought a three-door Mercedes Sports Coupe in 2002, it was a poor
substitute for my SAAB cargo-carrying: shorter, lower, no flat floor.

If SAAB had continued with the _original_ 900 series+, I'd be driving one
still today.

\+ When SAAB was taken over by GM in the 1990s, the SAAB 9xxx series were
redesigned to conform more to the US vehicle fashions of that era.

------
Gravityloss
In Finland, there's a quirk of lawmaking coincidence:, cars older than 30
years can be registered as museum vehicles, and taxi operations were recently
unregulated. As a result, some taxi operators run old vehicles. You may get to
ride in a Saab 900, I've seen them around!

Retrotaxi:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/B4lG2UOBzyx/](https://www.instagram.com/p/B4lG2UOBzyx/)

why Saab was so expensive:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9fw9nou_G8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9fw9nou_G8)

